# Differences in xd and xdm



## Kyled93

Reviews on the XD M? I have heard that it is a great gun but I am not sure how much different it is than the regular XD. Any Help would be great!!!

_____________________________________________________________

I Figure I will post up a few more questions while I am at it.... Anyone have this gun, if so can you tell me whether or not you like it?

Kyle


----------



## VAMarine

Basically they did a minor redesign on the "M", they made the bbl 4.5" long as opposed to the 5" Tactical or the 4" Service, improved the trigger (I still think the reset could be better), added a removable back strap, changed the grip texture, put on different sights (the rear notch needs to be wider), and made it able to be field stripped without pulling the trigger. SA bills the barrel as being "Match Quality" but unless you're a much better shooter than I, it doesn't make a difference. They also re-profiled the slide to make it more physically appealing and improved the cocking serrations and re-designed their polymer in order to make the grip thinner allowing for a redesigned mag that holds more ammunition.

All that info (and some other changes) can be found on Springfield's Website...

I really like the gun, I was never a fan of the original XD for a couple difference reasons, I didn't like the cocking serrations, this is important to me as I have overly sweaty hands and I need to get a good grip. On a Bi-tone XD, I could hardly cycle the slide period. I was never happy with the balance of the 5" or 4" XD, but the 4.5" just feels better to me.

All those other changes don't really matter to me. I'll probably change out the sights, have the trigger re-worked a bit, I'd like to take belt sander to the grip and remove the "mega-lock texture"....

Or I could just leave it alone and still be content with it.

This was a brief range report Springfiled XDM-9 Range report, I took it back out yesterday and put about another 150 rounds through it and the more I shoot it, the more I like it.

But I still think the rear sight notch needs to be wider.

As much as I'd like to go nuts on the gun and make it 100% to my liking, in all honesty I'll probably just change out the sights and call it a day.


----------



## BT2Flip

I'm putting these

http://www.suresight.com/

on both of mine...I LIKE EM !! No Mistake when you are ON TARGET !

:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## Kyled93

Thanks Guys!! The New Sight looks freaking sweet!! I was really trying to get an idea on which one I want to purchase. I like the Xd and the XDM looks sweet too. I wish I could find a good used one down here in Florida, if not used i need to wait a bit before I buy new.


----------



## Brevard

Ok I did a search but had no luck finding anything. What are the differences with the xd's and xdm's? I know the xdm has the changable backstraps and the match grade barrel. But is there any other differences?

Are there any of either that do not have the safety on the back of the grip? I just find it so uncomfortable and annoying, and for some reason it just doesnt sit right having one more thing to come into factor if I needed it.


----------



## VAMarine

Brevard said:


> Ok I did a search but had no luck finding anything. What are the differences with the xd's and xdm's? I know the xdm has the changable backstraps and the match grade barrel. But is there any other differences?
> 
> Are there any of either that do not have the safety on the back of the grip? I just find it so uncomfortable and annoying, and for some reason it just doesnt sit right having one more thing to come into factor if I needed it.


As posted above...


VAMarine said:


> Basically they did a minor redesign on the "M", they made the bbl 4.5" long as opposed to the 5" Tactical or the 4" Service, improved the trigger (I still think the reset could be better), added a removable back strap, changed the grip texture, put on different sights (the rear notch needs to be wider), and made it able to be field stripped without pulling the trigger. SA bills the barrel as being "Match Quality" but unless you're a much better shooter than I, it doesn't make a difference. They also re-profiled the slide to make it more physically appealing and improved the cocking serrations and re-designed their polymer in order to make the grip thinner allowing for a redesigned mag that holds more ammunition.
> 
> All that info (and some other changes) can be found on Springfield's Website...
> 
> .....


And, no. There are no XDs minus the grip safety.


----------



## Brevard

Sorry I typed a different thread but it got mixed in here for some reason. May be better to go with a glock I think. I just dont know about those. I am going to shoot one to see. Something about that safety is what is turning me off. It probably really is nothing once you get used to it but the less I have to do in a high pressure situation the better. I guess once it becomes second nature it isnt that bad.


----------



## Rocker

Ive had a couple Glocks, 22 and 27, (40 cal) and i honestly love the XDM much more.. After shooting the XDM I sold my Glocks.
I do wish they would make a smaller versions though as it appears to be too large to carry most of the time.. that and a 45 version.
Im sure they are coming..


----------



## Freedom1911

I have the XD Service model and the XDm, both in 9mm.
With the two guns I have the XDm is a noticeable improvement on the XD.

I can hit the 10 inch steel plates out at 30 yards with regularity with the XDm. The XD is not that accurate. I will be the first to admit, I don't get to the range as much as I should, and there are others that are much better shots than I. But I can hit things with the XDm that I just cant get the bead on with some of my other guns.
I can get real close, but I actually hit with the M.


----------



## hps

Are you serious? My XD 45 service is EXTREMELY accurate. I can hit a steel plate (approx pizza pan size) 7 outta 10 times @100 yds, and i don't shoot that much($$$$)


----------



## Freedom1911

To each their own. And each gun is different.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima

So thats the only difference? Is it worth the money to get the XD M over a used XD?


----------



## Freedom1911

The best thing for this member to do is find a range that will rent the guns, and shoot them.
Each person needs to make this decision for themselves.
I own the HS2000, XD 9mm Tactical and XDm 9mm.
Don't ask why because I don't know, but the HS2000 and the XDm are much more accurate than the XD.
I will probably be taking it on my next trip to the range, but for my experience with the guns I own. 
In my opinion, the XDm is the better gun.


----------



## VAMarine

Rys2k8Altima said:


> So thats the only difference? Is it worth the money to get the XD M over a used XD?


That's more a matter of opinion than a matter of fact. Is it worth it to you? If you don't care for the "improvements", differences, etc. and just want something to go bang, than it makes no sense to pay more.

For me, it was worth it as I couldn't stand the original XD, I just didn't like it. Having shot both I like the "M" better. As I stated above, it just feels better to ME and having 19+1 in a flush fitting mag is kind of nice. IMHO the XDM could still be better.


----------



## Freedom1911

Just wondering.

What other improvements did you have in mind for the XDm.
There are always ways to make things better and I thought they did a pretty good job on the XDm, but what did you have in mind?


----------



## chris441

VAMarine said:


> That's more a matter of opinion than a matter of fact. Is it worth it to you? If you don't care for the "improvements", differences, etc. and just want something to go bang, than it makes no sense to pay more.
> 
> For me, it was worth it as I couldn't stand the original XD, I just didn't like it. Having shot both I like the "M" better. As I stated above, it just feels better to ME and having 19+1 in a flush fitting mag is kind of nice. IMHO the XDM could still be better.


I am the opposite of VAMarine and it may have to do with gun experience in general(he has alot more then me) I was completely new to guns when I shot both XDm/XD and I couldn't really tell the differences and I was accurate with both. I decided not to spend the extra money and went with the XD9 and I am completely happy with it.....I am pretty sure it was my inexperience that wouldn't let me feel the difference...I will have to go back and shoot the XDm now that I been shooting the XD regualrly for some time and see if I can feel the differences now.



Freedom1911 said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> What other improvements did you have in mind for the XDm...


how about interchangeable barrels and one of them in .45?


----------



## Freedom1911

I imagen this is possible, if the frame of the 40SW is strong enough to take the 45acp. It would require a new mag, slide, barrel spring and possibly guide rod though. 
Springfield could make a kit, or someone else could make a kit. Like someone made a kit to take the Glock 45 up to 50 caliber.


----------



## VAMarine

Freedom1911 said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> What other improvements did you have in mind for the XDm.
> There are always ways to make things better and I thought they did a pretty good job on the XDm, but what did you have in mind?


Well...

First off I'd make the rear sight notch wider, the back straps could be made easier to change without me needing a vice, a punch and a mallet. The trigger while "better" than the original XD could still use a shorter reset. I know this is petty and totally based on my personal issues, but after only 4-5 years of primarily shooting 1911s, even with the improved reset of the XDM, I would continuously short stroke the trigger when I first got the pistol. Springer Precision? has a kit out there to further improve the XDM trigger, this should have been standard on the gun IMHO as the factory trigger can definitely be improved upon. The "megalock" texture...I'm not sold on that yet either. What I'd like to see would the texture area have stippling similar to the RTF Glocks rather than the raised surfaces of the current XDM. Some are changing out the guide rods to a solid steel rod instead of the hollow rod, but I don't think the difference would be enough to warrant spending $$$ on a new guide rod.

I plan on having some Heinie sights added to mine, tritium front with a ledged, qwik (.156), rear sight, a standard Heinie rear sight notch is .140, I think the XDM's rear sight notch was .13- something...I'll have to measure it again. Afterward I might have the grip retextured and will probably get the Springer Precision trigger kit.

Or I might just leave it as it is...


----------



## Freedom1911

Brevard said:


> Sorry I typed a different thread but it got mixed in here for some reason. May be better to go with a glock I think. I just dont know about those. I am going to shoot one to see. Something about that safety is what is turning me off. It probably really is nothing once you get used to it but the less I have to do in a high pressure situation the better. I guess once it becomes second nature it isnt that bad.


I have a 1911 with grip safety and have never had a problem, I have the HS2000 the for runner to the XD and XDm, I also have the XD and XDm in 9mm and plan on picking up the XD 9mm V10 asap. I have never had any problems with any of these guns firing when I picked them up.

Also, My next gun purchase will be the Para 18-9, another 1911 pistol that shoots 9mm rounds. It will be the fifth pistol I own with a grip safety and the V10 the sixth. 
I personally like and trust them to work properly every time and they have.

Having said that, I also have a G17 and it is a very dependable gun. Just remember that on the Glock and XD as is true with many striker fired pistols, you have to pull the trigger before taking the slide off the frame when field stripping it. The XDm you do not have to pull the trigger to get the slide off. and that has caused much praise from the gun community because of the safety factor of not having to pull that trigger.


----------

